# 
! ,    : , ,    ????
      76       .   ,  ,       , !     ? (      1/12).  - ....        ?
       .

----------


## tomicjt

Δ
              ,   ,     .
      ,   ,    ,         .
     ,               (1  2010 ),       (       ).         ,     252   29  1  264  .
   ,     ,           .
 65           ,  ,     ,      ,               ,  .
 ,         ,                           ( 19  10/99).
            ( 9  55.8  ),       ,    .
         .       ,   .
    ,      .
   ,             .
  ,        ,      ,  .                   216   1.
           ,            .
     -      2009 ,   2010 ,   2009,     2010  ..    19  10/99 , ,                          ,                .
         ( 18  10/99),      ,     ,           .
   ,      ,       ()  .    , ..                      .
       ,    1  252                 ( 3      4  2007 .  366--). ,     ,         .

               .
           .
,           .     , ,   .
 ,           ,          , ,     252  ,     .
                 .

                   .
                .            .
           ,                .
         ,            .

   ,           ,    .
 ,      ,           ,    ,   1  346_16    .
           .
  , ,           ,    ,                      ,       (    -     15  2009   03-11-06/2/126).

----------


## Freya

,       12.08.2009        ,     .            .                . :        ?    , ,      2   2009 ....  ,    ,    ,   ,         ,    ,   ,    ....     ?

----------


## tomicjt

*Freya*
       -    .                  ,      ,  ,    ,     . .           .,        .

_     ,               (1  2010 ),       (       ).         ,     252   29  1  264  .
   ,     ,           ._

----------


## Freya

> *Freya*
> [B]         ,     252   29  1  264  .
> *   ,     ,           .*[/I]


     ???  1- ,        2009 ,  2-  - ......

----------


## Svetishe

:  1    ,   1

----------


## tomicjt

*Svetishe* ,     1      ,       .

----------


## Freya

....     2  2009 !      2010 +      2010 ??? (P.S.     2013 )

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,    .    2010     ,   1     ,       ,    1     ,    , ,   ,         .....

----------


## rizja

,  ...         :Frown: 
      ,       ,     ,    29  1  264            ,     ,   . ,   ,         -.     **

----------


## Svetishe

? ,   1 ,      .

----------


## rizja

,    ...
  ,  tomicjt    ,            ,    ?   ?  01.01.2010?

----------


## Svetishe

31.12.09,      .     .

----------


## Govorun

, -     ...           . 30 . 1 . 346.16 



> 30)         , ,      ,       ()     ;

----------


## Freya

> 31.12.09,      .     .


 ,  ,    01.01.2010.   ,     .....31.12.09   ,   01.01.2010          .....

----------


## Freya

"    "  08.08.2001 N 128-
 18.    .
.. 6.1.  1  2010       1  17      (  ,     25  2008     22  2008  N 148-, - .  ):

        ,       ;

        ,       ;

           ,       .

              1  2009 . *      ,    ,    ,   1  2010 * (    25  2008     22  2008  N 148-;   27  2009     25  2009  N 273- - .  ).
     (    25  2007     19  2007  N 136-)

 ,      01.01.2010 .

----------


## Svetishe

:  1.01   ,      ,     31.12.        ,     1.01, ..        ,      "  ."         ,    , ..  31.12,   1.01

----------


## Freya

,     ...   2010    2009     ,   ...

----------

, ,          ?     ,        300.

----------


## Freya

,   ,  ,      ..... ,

----------

Freya, ,!   ?   ?       "   "?

----------


## Freya

,         :    2009 ,  ,    .

----------

Freya,

----------


## AlexVX

> ,     ...   2010    2009     ,   ...


    ,       1.01.10,   31.12.09?

----------


## Lena007

. 
     31.12.2009 .     2009 ?  01.01.2010 .    ?   -  ?

----------


## Freya

,          ,    ,                . 
     16.04.09  03-03-06/1/254



:       22.07.2008 .  148-  1  2009                 ,    .

:            ,      .            ?  ,          .

:    -                         .

   22.07.2008  148-               ,   1  2009      ,  1  2010        .

                 ,        .

 55.2  55.3     ( .    22.07.2008  148-) ,      ,     ,    ,   ,   ,  .

      .

 ,           , - , , ,    ,       ,  ,    ,   ,    ,      .

    40  270     (  )              ,     ,      ,     29  30  1  264 .

  29  1  264         ,     ,  ,     ,   ,    ,               ,     .

,                    ,  ,         ,     ,    ,         ,     .



     -    
. . 

      :         2009 , ..      . (      ,     + ). ,             2009 , ..      ...?     : ,        ,  2009 ,       (  2010 ).

----------

,               ?

----------


## Silant

,   - :        ( 90000 !).  31.12.09   .   . ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=328182

----------


## cleose

, ,        2010 .   . ,         (91 )          ,      ?       26      ,      91?  .

----------


## cleose

..   
 .  300 000 
             25 000  

60 -51  300 000
60-  51 25 000 .

*26( 91*)-60  300 000.? 
26- 60            25 000 ./12

       ?

        ,      -2     ?        - ?      ?        ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ** ?

----------


## cleose

> 


   ,  Svetishe,   -, ?

----------


## AlexVX

:
-  ;
-     - .

     91, -     .        . ,     .

  ,       97      .

----------


## cleose

..         ,      26 , 
  ,   , -        97,  .?        ?

----------


## Jil

> , ,          ?     ,        300.

----------


## cleose

, ..       300 000 ..     ..

----------


## 07

.
     2009       .            . 97. 
   -          (..  ,            )?

      97 ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

> 97 ?   ?


   ?

----------


## 07

?
   .  ,     ...  ,  -  ,  ...    2010           .
       .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ?

----------

-
-
 - 97  12  
,     ...
"   ,       ,   ,                 , , *         ,       ,     .*              ,  ,   ,             . "

----------


## Svetishe

> ,     ...


      .       


> ,     .

----------

> 


    !!!!!
  10-15 ,     ...

----------


## -1

,     -   .          .    -  .
,    ,       ,         .             ,      () ,    .     .  - .             () . -,    (,             )  ,  -,        .

----------


## cleose

> -,        .


.  ,        ?       ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


 ?             ,

----------


## cleose

Svetishe, ,   -     ...

----------


## medyza

,       
 ?

----------


## Pipecc

,       .   (    )    91.6 !!!

----------


## cleose

> ,       .   (    )    91.6 !!!


     91?  ?          ?  ?

----------


## cleose

,              ?

----------


## medyza

91.6?    1  .

----------


## medyza



----------


## Svetishe

> 91.6?    1  .


          .   ,          ,       .

----------


## cleose

> 


       ,         264, .    ..  ?      ?

----------


## medyza

,      ,

----------


## mamamal

,              -,      ?   ,     .    2009,        2010.   - ?  :Wow:

----------


## cleose

97   .    .

----------


## -

?        ?      !!!!       !!!!

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

...      ?

----------


## Server56

01.04.2010  03-03-06/1/207	
     ,  ,                       3  7  272 .
      :
-       ;
-     ;
-    ,   .

----------


## K

,        2010,  ,  ,            ,     ?

----------


## Server56

252. .  
     ,      ,    .
    ,   .
   ,       26,     ,     90,    20.
        ,      97    .      .

----------


## K

> 252. .


    ,   ,     2010 ,     ,     2011 .     2010 , ,  ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,

----------

*     .*   2010     ,           () .              1  30  . ,      .              ,          97.           ,        .
                ,       [3, . 23].        ,   14/2007 [3, . 3].             , ,  . 7  1/2008,        .  IAS 38   ( 12 b)    ,     ,    ,                [8].           ,          . ,      .

----------

,  04    76  ,     . ::

----------


## Server56

[quote...,      .][/quote]
  ,   .
       ,        .    .     ,      .

----------

,          .

,   ** ,       97  30  -  .     .          97 ,         .

      .      ,      .

----------


## Server56

30 .?
    ,   .  10 .
   97      -       ,    .
       04   .

----------

30      .        .   .... 

   ,   ,   ...

----------


## Server56

[quote][/qu         ote]
   ?

----------

,  ,  . "   " ().    -    "  "  3 - 2011.   ,      .

----------

> 04   .


  :Wow:       .

----------


## Svetishe

.    .

----------

,   .

----------


## -buh

,

----------


## Svetishe

*-buh*,

----------


## -buh

> *-buh*,


    ,  ,

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## -buh

!!!

----------

.           ,        (. 2 . 1  . . 1 . 55.4  ).  1  2011  ,           ,     ,               (.   . 11  . 1, . 3 . 8    27.07.2010  240-              ).              .       ,          .  ,                  (.     29.07.1998  34,  -     )     .            .
                     .     ,  ,      . ,       . 
       ,   3  14/2007    (.     27.12.2007  153).        ,  ,         ()   .        .               (. 7  1/2008   , .     06.10.2008  106).  (IAS) 38     12 b ,     ,          ,          ,      . 
 1.   -         .             .    :
 76     51
- 1 000 000 .      ;
 08     76
- 1 000 000 .        ;
 04    λ    08
- 1 000 000 .   ,     ,         (   ).
             ( 110).

   ,   2010      ,       (. 23  14/2007).        .     ,       .               ,            (. 10  1/2008). :         (. 12  1/2008).

----------


## cleose

..   ,      ?    ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

*cleose*,    , -    ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ,  ...


   .

----------


## Na28ta

.     ?       - ?

----------


## Svetishe

?      ,  ,     , .

----------


## sudmarvik

.
 :

   .

             ? 26  97.

  97,          . 


 -; -

 -   ,   26,  97?

----------


## sudmarvik

,      .
   ,  97     2011 .

----------


## Svetishe

26,

----------


## Server56

> ,  97     2011 .


     ,         .          1210 ""

----------


## sudmarvik

.
  .

----------


## -

Svetishe,       26,   25?

----------


## Svetishe

25  ,     .

----------


## -

?   25,    26...

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Server56

> 25,    26...


    25?
      ,         .  , ,       .   25    ,           .

----------


## -

25 " ",     20-

----------


## Server56

25 ?  20  ,   - .
    26,    90,   20 ,    .   25    .

----------

,      .    26   ?

----------


## Server56

> ,      .    26   ?


   ,     .  :yes:

----------

:Frown:     2 .    -     ?    1170

----------


## Server56

> 1170


 ,      1210 ""

----------

,      ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## cleose

, ,     
        (84)

84-60?

----------


## Svetishe

?     -

----------


## cleose

, ,  .

----------


## Server56

84,     ?

----------


## _

, ,  .     2010     ,  ,    .     ,      97 ,    .     2010    ,   .     2011 ?     2010   2011. -  -.

----------


## .

> 2010    ,


 ?             2011 ?    ,  . ,    2011 ,      .   2010   2011

----------


## _

..  97      ?    !!!!

----------


## .

*_*, ,    97 ?     .  -  ?  ,    2010

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,       ,   ....        .

----------


## .

*Svetishe*,  2011 ,

----------


## _

,  .   ,  . 97 ,     .   :Redface:

----------


## Svetishe

> 


 2011      


> 2011 ,

----------


## cleose

> 84,     ?


  84 ,   ,    /  (   )..   ,       ..       .

----------


## Svetishe

.      ,    .           ...

----------


## cleose

(     ),       "  ",   ..

----------

, .

----------

,  .               , ,     1 . :   -  97        26?   -    ?

----------


## Server56

> -


    ,

----------

> ,


    ,                 ?

----------

:
   01.06.11      15.04.11  14.04.12.       ?    01.06.11,

----------


## Svetishe

> 15.04.11  14.04.12.


 ? ?

----------

> ? ?


, .  ,

----------


## ndilga

Svetishe, ,        ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

> 01.06.11     __   15.04.11  14.04.12


        ,     15.04.      1,5 ?         ?

----------


## ndilga

> 1,5 ?


      ()   ,      -    ,    ,    01.06.11 :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,   .   ,  15.04

----------


## ndilga

Svetishe,  !
       !            :Big Grin:  

    ,          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


        ?

----------


## ndilga

> ?


  . 3 . 263             .

----------


## Svetishe

,   -      . ,      .
.   ,   ,     ,        .

----------


## ndilga

Svetishe, . 

   1 8-     97       ,  :
  -  26 ,  -  , ..       ,   -   ,  ?
__

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## ndilga

> 


 ,        :Redface:

----------


## karina80

,    !

----------


## t.shorohova

,   .      ,       ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

,    , ..   ...    97 ?      , .     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.   91,   -

----------

Svetishe,       ?    ...     ...           ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    .          ,      .

----------


## cleose

,   (   ,      )      26    91(         ,       ),      97       26 ( )  91 (    )?

----------


## Server56

97,  ,  5      26 (  ).

----------


## cleose

> 97,  ,  5      26 (  ).


Server56, !   .  ,   ,     .

----------


## Oluncha

, ,
     (300 000 .)          (..    )
   - ,   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Oluncha

!
  ...
     2009 ,    ,    -   .
    97,     ,     1  2010  (    )    .   .  31.03.10.   .
         ,   2010.

          ,     ?   ,  , .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## Oluncha

,    - .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## Oluncha

91.2 (),     /, ..  / ,  ,   / -

----------


## Svetishe

,         .     ,

----------


## Oluncha

,       ,     ,     ?
 ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Oluncha

)

----------


## brutal-86

.
  , .     ,    .       .     (  )             .
+    -     , ..        ,   ,      /   ,    /    .
        1 8.2?

----------


## 2

,     .    ?

----------


## brutal-86

- N 315-,     .

----------

- .  2011  97 .       ,   -     ,   97?

----------


## Svetishe

,  97 .  97    ,         .

----------

, ,   .     ,    , -     ,          .  ,          ,     ,   () .             ,    ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

"     2011 "   97   .  , ,     !       - .  97- -  :     ,         :Frown: .

----------


## Natalia R

!      .    97 .       -   . -     .         2011     -     3  ?    97           ...       26  .   97 -  .       65       "   " -      97 ? , , ...

----------


## Svetishe

97

----------


## Natalia R

!  -      .       ????????     -        ,       .      ,                 26  -    .   ...  -   ?

----------


## Natalia R

,    ,      ?             ?

----------


## Svetishe

97,

----------


## Natalia R

,       ,       -    -  -     .       :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,         ,       .

----------


## Natalia R

!!!

----------


## domingo SPb

.
           .

, 1  :
   - 200000,
  - 10000,
     24000,
-    - 2500,
  30000.
 19  -   . 30000 ( 300000,  ,  100000     ).

     03.09.11-02.09.12.

    ,      .

  , , :
1. 26 76 - 200000, 10000, 2500   . , , 30      20.   - . 
2. 26 76 - 8000    30.09. ,   ...   - .
3. 97 76 - 30000.    26  .   - .

   ?    :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

!

----------


## domingo SPb

.  :Redface:

----------


## Natalia R

!      -  200 000    26?     97   ?    30000   97 -     ....

----------


## Na28ta

*Natalia R*,    97       .   30..,  . -   26 .

----------


## Natalia R

!   . )))            . -    3    -   .,    2      76        .  . -   26  90 -    99 . .. - .

----------


## Svetishe

> 


       ,    - ?   ,

----------


## NNR

.    3        2  3  ,      3           3 ?   .

----------


## Svetishe

, ?      ?

----------


## NNR

"    ",   .

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Puzik

> .
>            .
> 
> , 1  :
>    - 200000,
>   - 10000,
>      24000,
> -    - 2500,
>   30000.
> ...


   - ?      ,  , ? ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Natalia R

-  1  29  264  ,       -     ,  .     -     4600     2100      .          2500?        4600    - 2100...

----------


## Puzik

> -  1  29  264  ,       -     ,  .     -     4600     2100      .          2500?        4600    - 2100...


  . 29  . 1 )))         ?  ,   -  ,   ,

----------


## 3184

,         ?       ?     .      .

----------


## step7707

,  2010.    ,        ( 91 ( )  51),  2011   ,         .     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  51  91.     ?

----------


## step7707

*Svetishe*,   .   ,    ,

----------


## Mina2010

,     ,   (   )     ,     ,   ,     ????  ???

----------


## Server56

, , ,       ,   , :
  -  2 ,
 -  3 (  5).

----------


## kovaleva_lena

)))))    ,     ,           26   20 -       .   - .      101...

----------


## Svetishe

*kovaleva_lena*,         .

----------


## Server56

> - .


 ,   .
  - 26

----------


## kovaleva_lena

))  26 -    ,     ))  , ,            ?

----------


## Server56

,   .

----------


## kovaleva_lena

?  97 , ,  .

----------


## Server56

.
97 .
   ,  .

----------


## kovaleva_lena

> .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
  ))))

----------


## Mina2010

,        ,    ,   ..   ,  ..        , -   -        (  . )  .. ???

----------


## Svetishe

*Mina2010*,        ?   .

----------


## Mina2010

,       4 ,           ,      ,      ,   ,     18  ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       4 ,           ,      ,      ,   ,     18  ,


 


> ..   ,  ..


    .     ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## Mina2010

. ???    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,    ,      .       ,  3  .   .                     ,  ,    .

----------


## .1983

,  1  2012     ,            (2012)    ??

----------


## Svetishe

> ,  1  2012     ,            (2012)    ??


   ?

----------

, .     ,  : "          ". . .      1000  (. . 3000 .  ),     ,    ,     1000 ,   3000 ?

----------


## Svetishe

**,     ,   ?

----------

,

----------

1.    ,   ,     .
         ,       ,               (       ).         .           .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

,        ,             ,    (  "  ").

----------


## Svetishe

,      .

----------

,   , . .      .

----------

.      - 200000 .           76 . 
   . 
    ()             5 ,   200000  / 5 /12  = 3333,33 .   .
  ,     3333,33    3333,33*4 (, ,  , . .     ),    - 3333,33 .  ...

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,        , .. 3333.331

----------


## Oceanwife

, ,     -    .   .   -  .

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Oceanwife

,         76.5 ?  ,    .

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Oceanwife

)

----------


## cleose

!
 ,   ,   ,         ( )? ,    ,   ..
.

----------


## cleose

,   229,  .

----------


## Svetishe

,     - ,   ...     ,   .

----------


## cleose

> ,     - ,   ...     ,   .


Svetishe,   100000,0..      ?

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,   - 0,01   ...    ,   ,    -       .     ,    .

----------

